# Experimenting w/ Food Coloring



## Gizmo (Mar 17, 2006)

Was just messing around with some food coloring in water.

C&C Welcome


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh, those are some cool effects!
Was it a plain drinking glass? What made the bright white background.
This looks like something that is worth giving it a try myself one day.


----------



## slickhare (Mar 18, 2006)

woah! i like the effect alot! very creative! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 18, 2006)

its just a white sink filled with water.

I just adjusted teh brightness and whites to make it look like a white background


----------

